# plywood tank with Sani-Tred



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

My ultimate plan is to build a 160g plywood tank to fit a specific spot in my house. I'm about to build a small 23g mock up to make sure I'm familiar with my Sani-Tred application. I've already got most of the materials I need as far as the wood. I ordered the sample pack from Sani-Tred's website, which is good for about 7.5 sq ft. of coverage. The "mock-up" tank dimensions are 26Lx18Hx12W, which yields about 23.2 gallons and gives me right at 7.5 sq. ft. of wood area to cover. I'll try to document the Sani-tred application with pics in case anyone else is considering using the product. Is 1/4" glass thick enough for coverage of 26Lx18H, or will I need to use 3/8? Thanks.

Glenn


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

1/4" glass should be fine...


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Any progress? The Sani-tred site just has drawings. Some photos would be great.

http://www.sanitred.com/waterproofing-b ... dfountain/


----------



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll try to post some this weekend. I have the plywood assembled, the hole cut in front for the glass and one coat of Permaflex(Black) on the inside of the box. I have primed 1" all around the glass with the Epoxy Primer they sell. Tonight, I'll put one coat of LRB on the inside of the box, make the LRB/TAV beads for sealing the glass and lay the glass in. 
I ended up getting a 3/8" thick 28x18 piece of glass. Looking at it now, I'm sure 1/4" would have been fine for such a small tank, but there was only about a $7 price difference. I'm not looking to get too fancy with this tank, as it really is just a proof of concept. I may actually trim it out and stain it though, as my wife said she might like to put it in her office. This means I'll have to build a custom top for it


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how well this goes :thumb:

D


----------

